# Things outdated in Devs' Handbook



## Slurp (Sep 2, 2011)

First, http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/emacs.html
It starts with "Unfortunately, UNIXÂ® systems do not come with the kind of everything-you-ever-wanted-and-lots-more-you-did-not-in-one-gigantic-package integrated development environments that other systems have.", after which is a reference to a statement that notes its outdated, but nevertheless the line clearly deserves removal.

Then "Also, you will need a fair amount of memory to run it--I would recommend 8MB in text mode and 16MB in X as the bare minimum to get reasonable performance."
It's just funny.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm sure they'd welcome the help: http://www.freebsd.org/docproj/


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

And you can address specific issues with a PR as well ('docs' category in the pull-down menu).


----------

